# Corn for a treat?



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I know lots of people feed their fish the insides of peas, what about the insides of corn? I tested it with my fish and they seem to like it a lot, but then again mollies like anything they can chew LOL


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Basically corn has no nutritional value and loaded with starch.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

so is that a no? I thought the vegetable matter would help with digestion.. guess not :/


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Even we people have a hard time with corn.I think you can feed them some leafy greens though.Possibly some zuchinni?


----------



## Mark1988 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry about hijacking the thread but it's pretty related...how about green beans? I have more green beans than a human being should eat  would plecos or otos eat 'em?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes as long as they aren't salted they really go for them


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Corn is a filler grain, if a cown's 7 stomachs cant break down a kernel(yes I live near farms) then I wont eat it, along with nuclear twinkies ect.

Peas are great because their laxative like properties when a fish digests it.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok I will keep the corn away..

interesting fact about corn. Over in Europe (not sure if its all Europe) people don't eat corn AT ALL. There are lots of corn fields but that corn is for the pigs. We went to a BBQ in Belgium and brought corn on the cob and people looked at us funny LOL Then they tried it and was surprised how good it tasted.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

susankat said:


> Basically corn has no nutritional value


This isn't entirely true. The inside of a corn kernel, provided it's fresh corn and not canned or frozen, has quite a bit of nutrition to it...if you're not a fish. It _is_ loaded with starches and sugars though (depending on the strain of corn), and isn't like anything fish would normally eat in nature, so it's probably best to leave it out of their diet, no matter how much they like it.

It's the kernel (the outside skin) itself that's the tough, undigestible part.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Corn is low in saturated fat and cholesterol, as well as sodium. It's also a good source of dietary fiber, thiamin and folate. However, 82 percent of the calories in this food are from carbohydrates. This high-carbohydrate content is why corn can be used to make corn syrup a low-priced sugar alternative

Read more: What Is The Nutritional Value Of Corn? | LIVESTRONG.COM


Corn is also mildly inflammatory, meaning that it causes inflammation in the body. This is most likely due to the fact that corn can raise blood sugar very quickly

Read more: What Is The Nutritional Value Of Corn? | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------

